# hairdye icecream



## napoleon (Jun 20, 2012)

hi my daughter and i want to use a red blonde with a 30 volume will it make her that color red blonde is that safe to mix it we were gonna use half of the tube and 5o ml 30 volume and her is medium brown...its both by ice cream hair proda? oh and we wanna do this this like right now lol help someone does anyone know about this ??/


----------

